# Screen size dilemna



## violator_1977 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everyone.

First post.

I have used various screen size calculators, discussed recommended screen sizes with several very knowledgeable people, and discussed it with several forum members on here.

I need to conclude this and make a decision on my screen dimensions, so wanted to get additional feedback because of the varying responses.

Please give your unbiased opinions.

Room dimension: 19' length x 15' width x 10' height
Seating distances: 10' from screen row 1. 15' from screen row 2.
Preferred source material AR: 50/50% or perhaps 60/40% (2.35:1 / 16:9)
Throw distance: flexible
Screen: still to purchase, however material will be acoustically transparent as speakers will be from behind.
PJ: still to purchase
Room type: fully light controlled, dedicated media room, no other use.
Sweet spot seat: 2.35 content probably front row center. on 16:9 content probably 2nd row center.

Cause of confusion:

Some confident, seemingly exprienced and quite convincing forum members have suggested a CIH setup with "as wide a [cinemascope] screen as you can fit." Presuming they mean a maximum of 13' wide i.e. 156" wide screen in my 15' wide room, this equates to an 87" image height viewing 16:9 content. At both 10' and 15' that seems crazy. Taking it down to say 12' wide i.e. 144" wide screen equates to an 81" image height viewing 16:9 content... again isn't that crazy? I question the final image quality many of these people (presumably using $3k-$5k projectors with or without A lenses) are getting. How is the detail, vibrancy of colors, black levels, brightness, etc? How about when they are watching 3D? I have my doubts on that.

The "professionals" (i.e. those that design and install HT's for a living) and reviewed my room in detail suggest a 10' wide screen. One suggested a 10' 16:9AR screen, and another a 10' 2.35AR screen or maybe he said to push it, go 11' on the 2.35AR screen. Again, differences exist here. A 10' wide 16:9 screen means an image height of 67" whereas a 10' wide 2.35 screen means an image height of 51". HUGE difference there.

I've pulled out a basic projector (however it lacks zoom and image shift) and tested varying image sizes to the best I could make it work. This screen dimension decision is very hard for me to make up my mind. In my eyes, the 10' or 11' wide screen image seemed appropriate and I could see myself watching a 2 hour+ move on it. However, does it give that "i am sitting in a movie theater" feel? No. Does it look impressive or makes an impact or statement that I'm in a mini theater of sorts? no. It gives a more "i'm in a film screening room/art movie theater" feel. 

This is my first home theater. I know enough to know by now that the PJ/screen size/screen gain/ambient light/throw distance combo has a real impact on the final image quality.

Ideally, a thoughtful recommendation of the 1) screen dimensions (and gain) and 2) PJ would be very appreciated. I understand everyone has go their own opinions but I have also read a statement (do not know if it is true) that people will usually say they wish they went bigger (on screen size) and not the other way around.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

You can always mask a Screen smaller.
As for the projector. I would stick in the reasonable price range. Epson 3010 or maybe the 5010. As soon as the 4k projector breaks loose to the average consumer your going to wanna bite. Just my 2 cents.

Fyi I have a 120 16x9 drapier m1300 in a room your size at a seating distance on 10 ft. Also 3d is pretty neat... but still not preferred




violator_1977 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> First post.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If it were me, I would settle on a projector that met my specific needs as far as 3D yes/no, auto zoom, price, etc.

Once I had settled on a projector, I would do as you had done with the basic one - just throw an image on to a bedsheet or wall to get a feel for what size works best for you. As you said, you are most likely to get a wide variety of opinions as everyone's taste is different. 

This is what I am doing right now - I am still building my dedicated HT and I have already purchased the projector and set the mounting point. I will probably shoot an image for a couple months onto the wall and change the dimensions to get exactly what you described - the "theater" feeling.

If you choose to go this path, I highly recommend posting in the Projectors forum to get some suggestions.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

It sounds like you may be leaning more toward the larger screen to give you the atmosphere you're looking for. As mentioned above, you could always mask your screen smaller, if you build big and change your mind, but I think in the long run you'll be better off testing on a simple setup like Joe suggests, and then settling on a screen once you have a better idea of how it feels in the room.


----------

